# tsi turbo kit boost controller???



## formerrx7guy (Feb 1, 2008)

ok so for you guys who have tsi extreme turbo kits and the icu that comes with it. the icu has alot of features wich one of them are a boost control feature. check out feature 9 Turbo Specialities 
i also ran across one of these puppies on ebay(please dont flame ebay or me for that matter) 

1/4" Electric Solenoid Valve 12-volt Air, Water... BBTF - eBay (item 300378941174 end time Jan-17-10 06:53:19 PST)
so if i buy that $21 solenoid i could have an electronic boost controller right??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get rid of the entire engine management solution from that kit, ESPECIALLY if you intend to increase the boost at all.


----------



## formerrx7guy (Feb 1, 2008)

i intend to either end up with a jwt tune or an aem ems. depending on how much im getting paid at the time. however just for shits and giggles if this actually does work i can use it as a boost controller. still i respect your opinion chimmike because every post i read you either posted it or replied to it. however this system has its quirks but none are serious enough to blow my engine a/f wise. and if it does blow that will be enough of a reason to go sr20.


so if anyone thinks it will work or if anyone has done let let me know


----------

